# What cichlid have you never had the chance to own?



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Keeping cichlids obviously means we can't keep them all and obviously we would love to keep them all but I was wondering what cichlid or cichlids have you never had the pleasure of owning and would love to someday own?

For me one of the more common species available has to be a Red Devil. I have always wanted one but havent ever got round to it yet, despite me always wanting to read about them and learn more. I will do some day I guess. lol

Let me know

Cheers


----------



## jzdanows (Jun 20, 2010)

I really want Malawi dimidiochromis compressiceps, if thats spelled right, I think they are really cool looking, like a witch with that long overshot jaw. also wanted a brichardi, but thay are to aggressive for my tank right now. One Day :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Five Star General (Hemichromis elongatus)


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *marinerm10*,

Red devil is on my list aswell, just need to devote a tank to one. Another big fish i have wanted to own is vieja argentea.

My girl friends has Five Star general on her list.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

MnLancaster you just reminded me of this cichlid (vieja argentea) it looks great. Would love one of those in my life time too. I almost went for a RD for my new 140.....but went for a Haitiensis instead....I think no matter what you choose, you always want another one !


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not that I've never had the chance, I've just never done it.

That would be Uaru.

My dream tank is about 300 gallons of Discus and Uaru.

Pretty simple, but I find something about Uaru fascinating.










Now if you get outside of cichlids, the one fish I would like to try would be a Leopard Bush Fish.










And then you have the fish I WOULD LOVE to try, but know I never will, Heckles Discus.


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae,Apistogramma panduro,Oreochromis mossambicus,Paratilapia polleni and Vieja bifasciatus to name a few on the wishlist :drooling:


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

Gephyrochromis lawsi (Nkhata Bay), Tyrannochromis macrostoma, Lethrinops sp. "Nyassae" (Nkhata Bay), Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Kapampa)... and even tho they are illegal... a snakehead or 2


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyathopharynx foai. Maybe someday in my 125G but it will have other occupants for the next two years or so.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kmuda: Uaru are really nice your right. They had some at my local store that were 7 inch and they were around Ã‚Â£50.....Really nice cichlids


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Etroplus canarensis, I'd flip my 50 gallon right now if I had a chance to get these.


----------



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

I've always wanted to try Cichla ocellaris..the peacock bass.

one of these days I will have a tank big enough to give some a try.


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

I'll give two species on opposite ends of the aggression scale, discus and the Malawian Scale-Eater (Genyochromis Mento). Discus are obviously desirable for their beauty and regal nature. As for the scale-eater, I've researched their behavior and found them to be absolutely fascinating. Their ability to mimic other species in order to take bites out of them is remarkable. I've wanted G. Mento for years but have never seen them in a fish store, online, or anywhere for that matter. From everything I've read they seem to be a very successful species that occurs throughout Lake Malawi so I'm really not sure why they're not imported much (if at all).


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Nobody imports lepidophages because they have undesirable personalites. G. mento is one of several scale eating fish in Malawi, but it actually prefers the fins of target fish. There is a similar fish in Melanochromis. The genus Corematodus engages is more obligate lepidophagy, and enjoy the same type of mimicry seen in Genyochromis. There's another genus of Malawi cichlid that is a lepidophage as well but the name escapes me.
The Tanganyikan scale eaters are even more impressive in both their habits, genetics and appearance. Check out Plecodus and Perissodus for examples.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

OK I just saw this species in my new book... Lamprologus lethops... the blind cichlid... iunno if they even still exist, but I Want one...


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

These are a few I'm still looking for... all male Hap/peacock tank

Aristochromis christyi Malawi Hawk
Buccochromis rhoadesii Yellow Lepturus 
Champsochromis caeruleus Trout Cichlid
Lichnochromis acuticeps Malawi Gar
Tyrannochromis nigriventer


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

For me my top 'wants' are these for my hap/peacock tank

Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"	
Aulonocara lwanda
Copadichromis sp. "Mloto Goldcrest"
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)

I would be one happy camper if they came my way.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Satanoperca daemon.....So hard to keep, and ever rare to find(Over here) I once saw one, but.....


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't remember the scientific name but the Giant Cichlid (the 36 incher) I mean how cool would that be :lol:

Otherwise Dems, Saulosi, or even some of the REALLY aggressive ones. I'm just not equipped for it now, I know those are fairly commonplace but I still would like to try them.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

One more...I'd like to keep _Boulengerochromis_ for an extented period of time....I kept mine for just six weeks due to growth issues. 1.2cm per week! At the start, he was the smallest cichlid in the tank of my tropheus. But after six weeks, he far outstripped the dominant male in size! Still, he was very peaseful, and very eager, with swimming patterns like a shark 

The large ones DO look like sharks a bit....Combined with personality and color, they're :thumb:


----------

